# Haunt X?



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

As they say "life happens". Wil discontinued Haunt X and was trying to sell the name and equipment that he has. So far nobody has stepped up. In a recent post on another list Wil said he may try to bring Haunt X back in '09 but on a much smaller scale similar to the old Death Fest.


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

That's too bad, We really enjoyed it last year.


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm going to miss the event. I went to 2 death fests and 2 haunt x. We need something here in So Cal. I wish the best to Wil and hope he is able to sell it or is able to do a death fest again


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

But there are plenty of events other than hauntX your way, just locate them on the list I posted yesterday.
http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=66687

I was discussing it with Wil the other day, he really does want to resurrect the event.


----------



## Gride (Jan 10, 2013)

I am the new owner of Haunt X as of last Fall. I 
own a haunted house in California and have attended Haunt X and Transwold. I truly understand our industry and strive to revamp Haunt x to a haunters retreat in a fun destination with great deals on rooms and night life it's also an easy destination to fly into or drive. I will have Haunt tours of actual haunted buildings -pub crawls-costume ball- showroom floor with cash and carry items and classes.
I am looking to do so something like Death Fest was back when Will the old Haunt X owner first ran it. It will be in 2014 I will announce very soon venue and date.. It will be a fun show/party!! Web site coming soon!!!

Garrett Call


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Gride said:


> I am the new owner of Haunt X as of last Fall. I
> own a haunted house in California and have attended Haunt X and Transwold. I truly understand our industry and strive to revamp Haunt x to a haunters retreat in a fun destination with great deals on rooms and night life it's also an easy destination to fly into or drive. I will have Haunt tours of actual haunted buildings -pub crawls-costume ball- showroom floor with cash and carry items and classes.
> I am looking to do so something like Death Fest was back when Will the old Haunt X owner first ran it. It will be in 2014 I will announce very soon venue and date.. It will be a fun show/party!! Web site coming soon!!!
> 
> Garrett Call


I'm very excited to hear this! I went in 2008 as well and I was bummed when Wil had to discontinue it. I look forward to hearing your plans and location!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I too am exited to hear of its return! I've always wondered why it just fell off the map as it did. Looking forward to Haunt X 2014! *


----------

